# 2009 in photos



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/12/2009_in_photos_part_1_of_3.html


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The world can be so brutal . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

indeed, thanks for the link


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

there will be more. The globe has an excellent photo editor.

Bret


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow , thanks for link , powerful images


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Fantastic, thanks for the link.

As said ^^ some powerful images, but also some excellent ones from both a technical and artistic POV.

Love the Baseball one with the ball in sharp focus and the Pitcher completely out of focus.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

There is some very poignant images there.

also, some technically excellent ones. Love the baseball one.

Makes me think that the photographer ducked just after it was taken.


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

The volcanic eruption looks incredible, it looks as though the cloud is breaking the sound barrier. Is it? I don't know what that white cloud is, within the ash cloud.

Some of those pictures are very sad; there is as much happiness in the world, as there is hate and sadness.


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Amazing pictures but some sorry sights.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Amazing pictures, some really powerful images.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

all three days are now live and well worth looking at. 

Bret


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/12/2009_in_photos_part_2_of_3.html

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/12/2009_in_photos_part_3_of_3.html


----------

